# Anyone belong to Thompson's Cigar Club?



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

It is free to join, I was looking for some feedback.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

AldoRaine said:


> It is free to join, I was looking for some feedback.


 yes I'm in the 250 club ,and I'm at 205 .As soon as I get too 250 and receive est. $150 in perks .Thompson will never see me again.they charge inflated prices.don't do it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

lukesparksoff said:


> yes I'm in the 250 club ,and I'm at 205 .As soon as I get too 250 and receive est. $150 in perks .Thompson will never see me again.they charge inflated prices.don't do it.


Yep...he's right as it's just a lead in for far worse things on the horizon where they will hound you like dogs from hell. Don't believe me? Stay a member.:nod:


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!! i was in it because they told me it was free to sign up and they give me a free humidor so i did. i didnt like them shipping cigars to my house monthly id always forget to call and tell them not to ship them so i decided to cancel which was a bitch so many damn questions on why you were canceling. That was like 2 years ago to this day i get phone calls from them night and day at least 3 times a week:anim_soapbox:


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't have that problem. I signed on at first but cancelled almost the next day. Knew I'd forget about it so I just called and told them I'd changed my mind. They haven't bugged me since.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

In answer to the thread question - HELL NO!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

250 club=250 sticks =about 10=12 boxes of smokes ,at 10% off but their prices are 30% higher than CI.And after you get to 250 cigars 10% of your total purchase you get back in cigars ,you have already paid for the freebies so why do it.With this price war going on there are so many great deals.Exp. today I picked up 4- 5 packs perdomo lot 23 toro (or a box of 20) for $55.96 free shipping from c.com.Thompson price is $93.+ shipping why shop there?


----------



## BDSmith (May 8, 2010)

I looked at their website and couldn't make out what the deal was. Something about 250 cigars and 10% off and something about them sending you cigars? 

I joined with Tampa Humidor when I lived in Tampa. Just renewed. For $50 you get 10% off everything. Sales, specials, promos, it doesn't matter. Cigars, accessories, beers and a Cuban at their location. It's an even better deal because their pricing is already great, plus being out of state I'm not paying tax like I was when I was local, just shipping. 

They also have a $25/month 5 cigar thing. They send you 5 cigars of their choice every month for you to try. I'll know Monday, but I'm sure it'll be worth it. Plus I get 10% off that too.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I was a 250 club member for a couple of years until I noticed they were shaving points. NOT COOL! I quit them right away. That was 3 years ago and occasionally I'll get a letter asking me to come back and that I have 170 something points still on my account. Yah right, they can kiss my azz!

It's not cigar numbers, it's cash spent = 250


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> I was a 250 club member for a couple of years until I noticed they were shaving points. NOT COOL! I quit them right away. That was 3 years ago and occasionally I'll get a letter asking me to come back and that I have 170 something points still on my account. Yah right, they can kiss my azz!
> 
> It's not cigar numbers, it's cash spent = 250


You are kidding me right ,I spend $70 a month and have been a member for a year and I only have $205 points


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I avoid Thompson. Their prices tend to be the highest around.

Famous + Cigars International are my 2 favorites for boxes. Famous has great prices on some 5 packs. Cigars International has some great samplers. Holt's also has some good deals on 6 packs but limited selection. And the newly discovered Corona Cigar has some great deals on 5 packs, but limited selection.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Why would I lie? Sadly, it iook me a couple of redemptions before I realized what they were doing. It sounds like they haven't changed. Since you are close, I would get my points, redeem them and get out. They are an overpriced shady company.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

The emails will never stop once you join and you will get so many of there catalogs the mail person will not be able to get any regular maill in your box


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Just canceled after this thread, along with canceling any catalogs.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> Why would I lie? Sadly, it iook me a couple of redemptions before I realized what they were doing. It sounds like they haven't changed. Since you are close, I would get my points, redeem them and get out. They are an overpriced shady company.


DUDE you had me fired up this is the policy,I just finished talking to them

After you purchase 250 cigars (excluding free, bonus, mass market, and auction cigars), you will receive a Certificate valued at 10% off your purchases while a Member. The credit can be used for purchases, or to pay your Thompson account.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> Why would I lie? Sadly, it iook me a couple of redemptions before I realized what they were doing. It sounds like they haven't changed. Since you are close, I would get my points, redeem them and get out. They are an overpriced shady company.


I did the same thing years ago when they started this "Club" and the guy was promising all kinds of stuff. Sadly, I gave them my CCard number and I was sent my "bribe" of a cheap humidor and 10 of their "top line" cigars. What a POS the humidor was and the cigars were mid to low quality cigars. When I received it I called and told them I was cancelling and told them to also ensure my card information was cancelled as well. Guess what? More cigars showed up the next month and I called and told them I cancelled 3 weeks before. Their response was that they would credit my card within 30 days. I waited and guess what? More cigars showed up again with another billing. I went into outer space and called them ( Supervisor ) and told them they were fraudulently charging my card again and this was the 3 rd time I was telling them about it. I had to cancel that card and dispute the charges which I won easily but it just goes to show you how this company is run. My dispute was settled within 10 days and I got all of my money credited back within 24 hours of disputing it. Wait for 30 days from Thompsons? Run from any deal they have out their.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

lukesparksoff said:


> DUDE you had me fired up this is the policy,I just finished talking to them
> 
> After you purchase 250 cigars (excluding free, bonus, mass market, and auction cigars), you will receive a Certificate valued at 10% off your purchases while a Member. The credit can be used for purchases, or to pay your Thompson account.


Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers there. I didn't know which part your "kidding me" comment was directed at. When I was a member, it was in dollars spent, and since I quit the club, I avoid them like the plague. Didn't realize they changed their policy. But do yourself a favor and compare their prices to anyone else. You will find that even with your 10% off, you're still over paying.

Just


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers there. I didn't know which part your "kidding me" comment was directed at. When I was a member, it was in dollars spent, and since I quit the club, I avoid them like the plague. Didn't realize they changed their policy. But do yourself a favor and compare their prices to anyone else. You will find that even with your 10% off, you're still over paying.
> 
> Just


 you don't have to tell me I just want my Certificate valued at 10% off your purchases and thompson will never see me again


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I did the same thing years ago when they started this "Club" and the guy was promising all kinds of stuff. Sadly, I gave them my CCard number and I was sent my "bribe" of a cheap humidor and 10 of their "top line" cigars. What a POS the humidor was and the cigars were mid to low quality cigars. When I received it I called and told them I was cancelling and told them to also ensure my card information was cancelled as well. Guess what? More cigars showed up the next month and I called and told them I cancelled 3 weeks before. Their response was that they would credit my card within 30 days. I waited and guess what? More cigars showed up again with another billing. I went into outer space and called them ( Supervisor ) and told them they were fraudulently charging my card again and this was the 3 rd time I was telling them about it. I had to cancel that card and dispute the charges which I won easily but it just goes to show you how this company is run. My dispute was settled within 10 days and I got all of my money credited back within 24 hours of disputing it. Wait for 30 days from Thompsons? Run from any deal they have out their.


This worries me. When I signed up, they immediately set me up for the 21 Gun salute deal and that's like 80 bucks. I cancelled mine almost the day after signing up for it. More money than I want to spend on cigars on a regular basis, especially given that I don't smoke that often. I hope I don't have to deal with this crap.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> That was like 2 years ago to this day i get phone calls from them night and day at least 3 times a week


Vintage Thompson's. I ordered from them about three years ago, and the telemarketing calls started before my order even arrived. They continued, several times a day for more than a year, even after I called them and told them to stop calling me because I wasn't joining their damned cigar of the month club. The calls gradually dwindled to about three times weekly in the second year, then finally stopped. About six months ago they inexplicably started sending me catalogs again. I still have only ordered from them that one time. Never again. Some sellers have never figured out that no one annoys people into doing business with them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dan-Hur said:


> This worries me. When I signed up, they immediately set me up for the 21 Gun salute deal and that's like 80 bucks. I cancelled mine almost the day after signing up for it. More money than I want to spend on cigars on a regular basis, especially given that I don't smoke that often. I hope I don't have to deal with this crap.


You might be one of the lucky ones who aren't hounded or sent cigars you didn't order. Ensure that if you gave them your CC info that you dispute any charges you may get and it seems they want to send you the cigars so that you will just smoke em up and get billed. It's a PIA to run back down to the PO and send em back and they count on that. When I disputed my charges I never did send back the last batch of cigars they sent to me because it was the 3 rd time I told them to cancel.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll know by June or July. That's the time they set me up for it. I really don't want to have to deal with this. Thing is, though, I've only been called by them once. I hear numerous accounts of how Thompson's employs private investigators to track down every possible way to contact you but(knock on every bit of wood in the house) I haven't had that problem. Hope it stays that way. I don't have anything personal against them, but their prices have kept me away. I find way better deals on CI and they more frequently carry my favorite product of all: free shipping. If I find cigars from them at my step or less cash in my bank, I'll be on the phone in a heartbeat. I'll sacrifice a virgin if that's what it takes to keep them off my back. I hate being hounded by salesmen.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Dan-Hur said:


> I'll know by June or July. That's the time they set me up for it. I really don't want to have to deal with this. Thing is, though, I've only been called by them once. I hear numerous accounts of how Thompson's employs private investigators to track down every possible way to contact you but(knock on every bit of wood in the house) I haven't had that problem. Hope it stays that way. I don't have anything personal against them, but their prices have kept me away. I find way better deals on CI and they more frequently carry my favorite product of all: free shipping. If I find cigars from them at my step or less cash in my bank, I'll be on the phone in a heartbeat. I'll sacrifice a virgin if that's what it takes to keep them off my back. I hate being hounded by salesmen.


Save yourself the headache and cancel. It's easy, and quick. You can request to be taken off of their mailing list also.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought about it myself until I checked out some past threads on puff on the topic. The idea never again crossed my mind.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

ckay said:


> Save yourself the headache and cancel. It's easy, and quick. You can request to be taken off of their mailing list also.


I cancelled almost immediately. Well before they were supposed to send me my first shipment so I shouldn't have any problems. I just hope that they remember I cancelled.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

They ALMOST had me sign up for it. I think they should be sued for false advertising! Everything the lady told me sounded like it was totally FREE and I would not be charged a thing. Just be rewarded for purchasing cigars from them. I had to beat it out of her that THEY will CHARGE ME for cigars once a month whether I make an order or not!

It's a scam basically. Don't do it. And yea those prices are inflated. Stick with CI or Cigar.com for non CCs.

M.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Thompson's Cigar Club exists to rape noobs.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Thompsons reminds me of the word timeshare. They don't rhyme or anything but boy are they synonymous.

Please put the magazine down and slowly back away.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

jsnake said:


> In answer to the thread question - HELL NO!


I echo this sentiment.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

They will not stop callinng you, I made one purchase a year ago and havent bought since. And the only reason I did at the time was because I was new and didnt know any better. Phone calls 3 times a day for months, finally they stopped after probably 6-7 months. Thompsons is a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,don't sugarcoat things Brett.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I pull no punches!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

When I first started smoking cigars on a daily basis I was very new to the business and didn't know better who to do business with, I thought that Thompson was the place to go for the great deals of course I didn't know about any of the other web sites that sold cigars at the time either. 
It took me some time to realize that the cigars I was buying from Thompson were not very good cigars at all, they had a bad moldy smell and taste to them, not all but a good portion of them did, I had no idea that they were not suppose to taste that way until I found Puff forum and started to educate myself. once I did that I decided to drop out of the cigar club, boy what a hassle that turned out to be, I emailed them several times and told them to drop me but that didn't work, I was still getting orders sent to me and had to send two of them back, I finally had to call them up and tell them to take me off of the club orders, I still got calls and emails trying to persuade me to come back. 
You would think I would have learned not to do business with them after all of that but I still bought from their auction part of the site.
The final straw came when I made an order from the auction part of the site using my CC and after making the order my CC company called and asked if I had made these two orders through another web site which I had not, so I had to close that CC number and was given a new one, I bought one other time when my CC company called me again and asked me if I had tried to buy something from the same company as before but this time there was another buy attempt at one other site I never heard of, well you can imagine how pissed off I was getting trying to figure out how my CC number was being leaked out to whoever this person was trying to use it, unfortunately I had used it at more than the one place at that time so I couldn't pin point the exact place it was being taken from, I had to buy again but when I did, I did it from just Thompson, right after I put in my order and paid with my CC, my CC company called and told me that someone had tried to open up an online bank account using my CC number and asked if I had done so,
Of course I had not so now I knew and so did the CC company that there was someone there that was stealing CC numbers and either selling them to someone or using them for their own dirty deeds that worked at Thompson.
Needless to say after I got my new number I quit buying from Thompson Cigar and have had no other attempts at having my CC number stolen, it has been over 6 months now and I have used it at other cigar sites without a problem.
I know not to accuse Thompson of any wrong doing because it could be considered slander and I would get in trouble without real proof.
So until whoever the person is gets caught I have to watch how I present this information out to everyone so I don't get my self in trouble.
But let this be a warning to all of you out there that is buying from or plans to buy from them in the future, it could just be someone getting my number from the computer some how or it is someone that works there doing the dirty deed.
Just a word to the wise , be careful who you deal with on the internet when using your CC.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## powerkor (Aug 9, 2013)

mvorbrodt said:


> They ALMOST had me sign up for it. I think they should be sued for false advertising! Everything the lady told me sounded like it was totally FREE and I would not be charged a thing. Just be rewarded for purchasing cigars from them. I had to beat it out of her that THEY will CHARGE ME for cigars once a month whether I make an order or not!
> 
> It's a scam basically. Don't do it. And yea those prices are inflated. Stick with CI or Cigar (dot) com for non CCs.
> 
> M.


This was my exact experience today. I ordered something from them last night, they called me today. Didn't know it was a club I had to pay for, or recurring charges, the person didn't speak very good english and was rushing through explaining it to me and was saying things like "Yes, we'll sign you up then" and "Is there anything else we can do before we process this order" I WAS LIKE SLOW THE HELL DOWN!......... This will be the last time I order from them. Disgusting.


----------



## kdoggkdp (Sep 26, 2011)

I made this mistake... I figured heck i'll give it a try, got my first batch of cigars and called and discontinued my service or so I thought. They sent me another set the next month... I called again and disputed everything they refused to refund my money even after I sent their cigars back. I cancelled my membership then and about 8 months later they called to offer me some "free" stuff and wanted my business back. I had moved and changed my address with them and was like what the hell can't be all bad right? NOPE they shipped my smokes to California and I had moved to Texas even though I changed my address with them on the phone. Then I had to PAY UPS to pick them back up and ship them back to them. Needless to say they are all over priced I can find the same cigars I was smoking from them for $67 out here for $45-50. Do yourself a favor if you haven't already cancel that membership.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I buy a good bit from Thompsons but would never go for the cigar of the month club.

My experience with them has actually been a good one. I had to return a humi, they walked me though getting a label on their dime on the phone, returned it and was promptly credited. Havent had any stick issues at all. I actually got a call from them today because they didnt have a single I won at auction. They sent me a 5 pack for the price of two, $10 for a 5er of Oliva mater blend no3 robustos with free expedited shipping for screwing the order. Ill take it!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like they've learned something about customer service, like don't abuse the customer. I've gotten a few things from them but have been wary due to the horror stories I've heard from others.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I ordered from them, and then I was getting a couple calls a day. The guy was a pro at making everything confusing until you just give in, so I did. Luckily, my first shipment was supposed to be this month and my card on file JUST expired this month! They emailed me and said they were unable to process it, so I think I will call them and confirm the NO, and they don't have a valid credit card number haha.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

JustinThyme said:


> I buy a good bit from Thompsons but would never go for the cigar of the month club.
> 
> My experience with them has actually been a good one. I had to return a humi, they walked me though getting a label on their dime on the phone, returned it and was promptly credited. Havent had any stick issues at all. I actually got a call from them today because they didnt have a single I won at auction. They sent me a 5 pack for the price of two, $10 for a 5er of Oliva mater blend no3 robustos with free expedited shipping for screwing the order. Ill take it!


Ecco this!
I occasionally order certain ceegars that I want from them/can't find elsewhere etc. But I have no interest in their clubs.
My phone and email are set to filter out all spam offers..........I simply don't answer either of them!

:yo:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I can appreciate those getting flubbed by aggressive marketers. I haven't had that experience at all with them but have been attacked by an aggressive marketer when I went to extend my Sirius satellite radio subscription. They get to talking too fast and I let them go on and ignore them until they get to the end and tell them I didn't get a thing they just said and that they need to slow down. If they go too fast again I let them go to the end again before telling them the same thing. I had to repeatedly tell the guy that all I want is music and specifically what channels so I want the smallest package that comes with these channels. Started with a $180/year package then came down a little at a time and by the time I was done with him I ended up with just what I wanted at a discounted price of $64/year. What folks need to remember is these people are on the phone all day every day talking so they do get to a point where they talk too fast. I've found that to be true no matter the role which they play. Hell I was going through a sonic drive through the other day and had to tell the girl to slow down. If you want slow, I mean really slow, call Comcast customer service for a disconnect. You will get really slow, like nothing at all for several hours on hold. Select the option for new service and you are talking to someone quick fast and in a hurry!


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Thompson's - Apparently sticking with the old Columbia House/BMG tricky-dick (richard, if you will, in case dick isn't liked by the software) style of ramming products down your throat that you don't want. What bugs me about them, aside from their ridiculous full retail prices, is that they are shyster bastards. Look, I realize some people may love the place but they are nothing but rage-inducing for me. I've been boned by them twice and that was enough. I was young and new to cigars so I didn't know any better and the Internet was still pretty new...In any event, given that there are 3 pages worth of "DON'T DO IT!!!!" I think the OP has enough to go on. I really just wanted to vent on how much I hate Thompson's and wish nothing but bad things for them.

/rant off


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I ordered a decent humi from them and didn't have a problem with service at all. Item was shipped quickly and it works great. The cigars they sent as a freebie with the humidor were crap (Cuban Delight Connecticut Churchills), but I wasn't really expecting much. I did get a call from a marketing guy the day after I placed my order asking me to join the club, but I let him give his spiel and then told him I wasn't interested. He thanked me and we hung up. 

I agree about their prices being high and do most of my ordering from CI and from cbid.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

RUN
Don't
Walk
Away from them


----------



## powerkor (Aug 9, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> I ordered a decent humi from them and didn't have a problem with service at all. Item was shipped quickly and it works great. The cigars they sent as a freebie with the humidor were crap (Cuban Delight Connecticut Churchills), but I wasn't really expecting much. I did get a call from a marketing guy the day after I placed my order asking me to join the club, but I let him give his spiel and then told him I wasn't interested. He thanked me and we hung up.
> 
> I agree about their prices being high and do most of my ordering from CI and from cbid.


Sounds like you could at least understand him. That was 60% of my battle. Aggressive sales person who barely can speak my language is just infuriating


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

powerkor said:


> Sounds like you could at least understand him. That was 60% of my battle. Aggressive sales person who barely can speak my language is just infuriating


Yeah no problems at all. I think he was Hispanic as he spoke with a slight accent, but his English was perfect.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Sure are a lot of haters in here.

I look at the going price for every single stick I buy before I commit. Maybe Im just buying different sticks than everyone else and always off of the auction side of the house but when I check pricing they are 100% of the time lower on the sticks I get with their regular pricing than CI, Famous and every other shop that shows up on a search engine.

Current example, just searched it

Liga Undercrown robusto, box of 25

Thompsons 145
CI 167
Famous 168
Neptune 167
JR 166
Holts 167
Smokeinn 167

And the list goes on.


I nabbed a box at their auction side for $90.

I haven't received any phone call for sales from them, only service so I cant attest to any sales pitches. 
They only thing I get is a few spam emails that go in my junk folder 2-3 times a week about 40% off then find that its not 40% of what Im interested in. Everything I buy from them falls under the coupon exemption as not being discounted.

I'm OK with everyone else being a Thompson hater too, that means less competition for me at the auctions! :tease:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Unethical? I wrote three honest customer reviews on some of the crap they sell. They must filter out low ratings. I still receive their catalogs, as they're a good laugh. I figure i'll let them waste $ sending them to me. No phone calls from them, even though I was promised they'd call. 

Run Away!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah but you can buy dog rockets at any retailer. I got a few in samplers before I stepped it up a bit but havent had any since.
Like I said, Im glad there are so many haters, less competition at the auctions!


----------



## pinarello6 (Aug 22, 2012)

i constantly read horrific stories about Thompson on this forum and others, but have been a customer and even a 250 club member for about 2 yrs w/no problems. Unfortunately for most of you, moving to Tampa Florida is required to have a good experience with them. I own a business in Tampa and simply go to their HQ to make purchases or changes to my account. 
I deal directly with their counter sales team. Their HQ in Tampa has a huge selection of sticks and no pushy tele marketing sales reps. BTW, they constantly have large banners by the roadway looking for cust svc reps to hire so I will assume its a high turn over, high pressure sales pitch gig.
The counter sales guys have never given me an sales pitch crap, have price matched a couple of things, stopped my "auto shipments" when I asked with no problem and seem laid back as if not working for commission (which maybe they are not)
Anyway, this doesnt help most of you...I guess they are not the type of retailer you want to deal with over the phone or internet without face to face contact.
Let me know if you need me to go down there for you and get physical.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Clearly....no i do not.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Briefly considered it but had a gut feeling they'd get me on the leash somehow. I also don't want them picking smokes and sending them mthly to me.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I laugh uncontrollably at anyone who has ever had or considered the displeasure of business with Thompsons!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I laugh at people who laugh about a retailer that they pass judgement on without ever having done business with them.

I do a lot of business with them and have yet to experience any of the reported nightmares. Not saying that they don't happen, just hasn't happened to me. The only issue I ever had was a humi I bought at auction and it arrived with cracks around the glass. I called, they sent me an electronic shipping label for the return and credited my account within 48 hour of receipt.

Never a dry stick although I have heard stories about this. I actually got in two shipments last week on the same day, One from Thompsons and the other from Cbid. For giggles I put a hygro in the bag of two random packages, one from each. The Cbid sticks were are 65% and the Thompsons were at 67%. Cbid was on the truck for less than 24 hours, Thompsons was 4 days. Those levels work great for me as I keep my sticks at 65%. I had to get a hold of customer service at Cbid to rectify an issue with damaged sticks which they took care of in a reasonable amount of time. 

As for cigar of the month club or anything with an autoship, no thanks, do care what it is or who its coming from. I received no marketing pitches from them at all.

So far the only online retailer I have had major issues with was Neptune. I tried them out, got a crappy Humi that didn't hold humidity and had to fight them tooth and nail to get my money back by filing with my credit card company. They wouldnt issue an RMA or shipping label so I had to eat the return shipping costs.


----------



## SmoothLefty21 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a noob for the most part (maybe smoke five sticks a year) but this weekend I decided to spend my fantasy football regular season winnings on getting into the cigar game. Bought a small humidor and 10 Avo's...from Thompson Cigar. Thankfully I did not join any clubs or accept any other offers. But of course I didn't read the site reviews ahead of time, their site was the top search result for any combination of "buy cigars online", "best cigar online vendor" etc. Hopefully they pay their SEO people well. They had a ton of reviews on their site and it seemed legit. Now I know it's the #1 cigar site to avoid.

I haven't received any phone calls or spam yet. I also haven't gotten an update the order I placed on Sunday, it's still "processing". I saw one review that they don't include tracking information with their shipments, can anyone confirm that? I can deal with slow shipping one time as long as everything gets here free of hassle - even if it's late. Hopefully I can dodge the lone bullet I'll ever have to deal with when it comes to these guys. I better not be getting dry/stale sticks. Obviously I won't be purchasing from them again.


----------



## SmoothLefty21 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a noob for the most part (maybe smoke five sticks a year) but this weekend I decided to spend my fantasy football regular season winnings on getting into the cigar game. Bought a small humidor and 10 Avo's...from Thompson Cigar. Thankfully I did not join any clubs or accept any other offers. But of course I didn't read the site reviews ahead of time, their site was the top search result for any combination of "buy cigars online", "best cigar online vendor" etc. Hopefully they pay their SEO people well. They had a ton of reviews on their site and it seemed legit. Now I know it's the #1 cigar site to avoid.

I haven't received any phone calls or spam yet. I also haven't gotten an update the order I placed on Sunday, it's still "processing". I saw one review that they don't include tracking information with their shipments, can anyone confirm that? I can deal with slow shipping one time as long as everything gets here free of hassle - even if it's late. Hopefully I can dodge the lone bullet I'll ever have to deal with when it comes to these guys. I better not be getting dry/stale sticks. Obviously I won't be purchasing from them again.


----------



## Magnanamus (Mar 22, 2017)

*They all suck.*

I agree and disagree with most. Any monthly subscription is a BAd idea, and auto-shipped garbage is ridiculous. That being said, I order from Thompson. Quite a bit actually, and thier rewards program isnt bad. I order from all of them, and am constantly hawking for deals. For many, many years I was a loyal CI buyer, but in the past few, they have fallen off the map for me. The shipping fees are ridiculous, and you hardly ever get a break. Ive made HUNDREDS of offers in Make me an offer, and there are no deals to be had, there. CigarFu occasionally, and Cigarbid (both are just CI in sheeps clothing)? Yea, occasionally. JR is by far the best priced, and thier auctions are excellent. They have the ONLY membership I pay for, 24.95$ a year and free shipping on everything. I can order one, 4$ stick and its in my mailbox 2 days later, and I never pay for shipping.
I ahve also used 1stclasshumidors for years,and hands down, no better customer service. The scratch and dent section has served me well, and I have storage in my home for 1000's of cigars, mostly from them.
Im a truck driver,and i smoke 4-5 sticks a day. I am always trying to find budget sticks for cheap. Thompson carries a few I cant get anywhere else, and I really like. So, Ill continue to make an occasional order from them until they do me wrong. But I've never been hounded, or whatever all these other posters are saying. Back when they started these clubs, I clicked the "get the deal" button, and a telemarketer did call me. I opted to not join, and have never heard from them again, even though I spend a couple hundred $$'s a year there still.
I still prefer JR to any of them, and recommend to anyone who hasnt, to check out their auctions site. I even have the card game app, and have won tons of free smokes from them. (with the free shipping membership, they ARE TRULY FREE) including a box of 10 Mac Cru Royales a little over a month ago.


----------



## JustJoshua (Dec 7, 2016)

They hounded me till I filed a fraudulent claim on them. Or rather let my bank hand then one. There are way too many trustworthy reliable and really good places tonniybinline and never have to worry about charges for stuff you never ordered got or wanted. It was my worst buying experience years ago and only happened once and I refuse to consider them a reputable dealer of any tobacco products. 
Check out Holts famous smoke shop jrcigar tobaccopipes and when they aren't in the midst of a meltdown cigars international pipesandcogars are good as well as many others you can find. 
Thompson? I avoid like the plague.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I never knew Thompson had a bad rap. I've made three or four purchases from them since CI had the meltdown. No shipping issues and haven't had one phone call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Magnanamus said:


> Im a truck driver,and i smoke 4-5 sticks a day. I am always trying to find budget sticks for cheap. Thompson carries a few I cant get anywhere else, and I really like. So, Ill continue to make an occasional order from them until they do me wrong. But I've never been hounded, or whatever all these other posters are saying. Back when they started these clubs, I clicked the "get the deal" button, and a telemarketer did call me. I opted to not join, and have never heard from them again, even though I spend a couple hundred $$'s a year there still.
> I still prefer JR to any of them, and recommend to anyone who hasnt, to check out their auctions site. I even have the card game app, and have won tons of free smokes from them. (with the free shipping membership, they ARE TRULY FREE) including a box of 10 Mac Cru Royales a little over a month ago.


Welcome! I can see how truck driving and cigars would go great together. Thanks for your insight on the cigar market. :vs_cool:


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I've used them for the smoking cheap five pack deals. Never had an issues other than the telemarketing. I blocked the number, problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

No doubt that many will use Thompsons...they will have some good deals occasionally but admitting to belonging to their Cigar Club...would be like admitting to having herpes on a Dating Website.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Cigary said:


> No doubt that many will use Thompsons...they will have some good deals occasionally but admitting to belonging to their Cigar Club...would be like admitting to having herpes on a Dating Website.


And that's putting it nicely! My story with Thompson's is too long and blood boiling to post up! Hope ya just take the advice and steer clear of any monthly recurring payments with that outfit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Guess I'll add another log to the fire...what @Cigary said happened to him, happened to me. They automatically set me up with Nitro cigars as my monthly shipment when I waited to long to pick what I wanted. Everything that everyone else here said happened to them, happened to me as well. Exact same story! I will never again consider buying from them, even if it's the last lifesaving bottle of water on earth.


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

Every encounter I've had with Thompson has been negative. My first one was buying a humidor. I couldn't believe how stupidly they packed the thing. The actually put itin a box with the top open and then used another box to cover the top. So basically it was two open boxes sandwiched together (think those boxes department stores will give at Christmas for clothes. The worst part, the two boxes weren't even taped together. The whole thing could have fallen apart. How it made it to me in one piece is beyond me. I emailed their cs to complain, because of the humidor had been damaged or stolen, there would be no way to prove anything because the boxes would have even had to been touched. They apologized and aid they'd send me a $10 off my next order to give them another chance. I decided after a bit to order some Andalusian bulls because they were the only place taking backorders. When I went to use the $10 off, it didn't work. It was a coupon and not applicable to everything. I wrote back to complain and had a bunch of back and forth. By time time the order was finally complete, the estimated ship date went from the end of feb to may. I ended up deciding to purchase and wait, but then got a letter stating the order was going to be further delayed. Online the date still shows 5/3 but in a separate email it says July. So I have no idea if/when these will come. They've had my money since February and aren't giving me any idea of when I could expect these. Since I've waited so long already, I'd hate to cancel and then find out I would have received them had a waited a few more days. 

On top of that, I decided to join the membership as I was told I would receive 5 free cigars that had some decent cigars included. I was told and specifically asked that I would receive these right away for joining. I set my purchase to happen in a month (I'm overstuffed right now on sticks). They said I should receive them in a week or so. Well, it never came. I called and they told me that I wouldn't receive until I made the first purchase. I told them to cancel. I had specifically clarified that these would come despite me not purchasing yet and was told yes. So since they lied, I didn't want the membership. They tried to offer some random stuff like 20% off and 150 points plus they would credit me points for my Andalusian bulls. I said no thanks. 

So we will see if they actually cancel my membership. I told them I do not want it. If I get the cigars, I'm keeping them and not sending back. I'll probably send an email confirming cancellation so that I have documented proof that I didn't buy anything. 

Regardless, I've had an issue (although not as bad as others) with every interaction I've had with them. This tells me it's a company to stay away from. I primarily use jr's. With their auction (and coding flaws) whenever I get REALLY good deals, I can add extra of whatever I'm purchasing to my cart. 😄 For example I got 20 Churchill Cohiba reds for $120. At $6/stick that's not too bad (although I'm new and maybe there's a better price out there). The auction I won was for only 10 @$60. So I doubled it. They are fixing this issue however, so get will the getting's good.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Verwilderd said:


> Every encounter I've had with Thompson has been negative...


Thompson's reputation precedes them around here. I think I ordered something from them in about 1995 and have never even considered doing so again since. They still send me their catalog in the mail every month, though. LOL

JR's is a reliable enough source for mainstream brands, and I do use them periodically. But check out SmallBatchCigar.com (SBC). That's my go-to for NC's. Their selection includes a lot of highly desirable brands without all the marketing BS and come-on deals for trash cigars you find on most big name vendor's sites. You must sign up for their email list, though. Their specials are short-lived and often not published anywhere except in email blasts. But, they run them weekly or several times a week, usually on different targeted brands each time. So, patience is key to getting the best deals there. Unless it's something like Opus X that's not likely to ever be discounted, wait for a promo on the brand you want. It'll come along sooner or later.


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

Reposted with quote below


----------



## Verwilderd (Apr 22, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thompson's reputation precedes them around here. I think I ordered something from them in about 1995 and have never even considered doing so again since. They still send me their catalog in the mail every month, though. LOL
> 
> JR's is a reliable enough source for mainstream brands, and I do use them periodically. But check out SmallBatchCigar.com (SBC). That's my go-to for NC's. Their selection includes a lot of highly desirable brands without all the marketing BS and come-on deals for trash cigars you find on most big name vendor's sites. You must sign up for their email list, though. Their specials are short-lived and often not published anywhere except in email blasts. But, they run them weekly or several times a week, usually on different targeted brands each time. So, patience is key to getting the best deals there. Unless it's something like Opus X that's not likely to ever be discounted, wait for a promo on the brand you want. It'll come along sooner or later.


Thanks for the info on that site. I looked it up, signed up and saved it. I'll have to keep an eye out for stuff there. I've not heard of that one. So this is great. Thanks!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Never ordered from Thompson's and, thanks to this, never will! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

